# Sexiest Invert



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

In your personal opinion, whats the sexiest invert out there?

for me, its this bad boy










:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

yep stunnin moosey


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

*shudders* :blush:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> *shudders* :blush:


 you big wuss!:flrt:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> In your personal opinion, whats the sexiest invert out there?
> 
> for me, its this bad boy
> 
> ...



oooh hes beautiull!! what is he? (not up on inverts)


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i'm hiding behind my chair :blush:

spiders just have to many legs, imagine if a woman had 8 legs, sex would be great but shoe shopping would be a nightmare!!!


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

naz_pixie said:


> oooh hes beautiull!! what is he? (not up on inverts)


 I *think* its a Pamphobeteus nigricolor, but i could be wrong because I just found the picture in my received files. Correct me, someone? :blush: 



RasperAndy said:


> i'm hiding behind my chair :blush:
> 
> spiders just have to many legs, imagine if a woman had 8 legs, sex would be great but shoe shopping would be a nightmare!!!


you'd have to just give her £300 and go to bed with 2 aspirin:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I have to admit my L.klugi is a sexy beast lmao. Love the Avicularia versicolors and of course i think all brachys are worth being mentioned. Oooooo and def G.pulchras, i cant narrow it down any further tho lols.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

selina20 said:


> I have to admit my L.klugi is a sexy beast lmao. Love the Avicularia versicolors and of course i think all brachys are worth being mentioned. Oooooo and def G.pulchras, i cant narrow it down any further tho lols.


 Pictures woman!

And G. pulchras are sexy bitches, in all their goffy glory :flrt:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

lol spiders and sexy dont relly go so i gunna pass, snakes could be called sexy in some ways but spiders!!!


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

sam1989 said:


> lol spiders and sexy dont relly go so i gunna pass, snakes could be called sexy in some ways but spiders!!!


 *shows you the door*

>=(


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oh i forgot this girl whos Marks hybrid Avicularia.










B.albopilosum










L.klugi










B.smithi










B.boehmei










B.auratum










G.pulchra










I also forgot G.aureostriata










They are the only pics i have of mine. The versis are too small atm lols same as the emilia.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

That Avic is stunning :mf_dribble: and how frickin cute is your wee boehmei?:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Chromatapelma cyaneopubescens are my favourite spids for more reasons then just sexyness!










As for sexy, Xenesthis immanis just get more sexy the older they get. Mine has plenty of sexy to come!!










Poecilotheria mettalica anyone...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> That Avic is stunning :mf_dribble: and how frickin cute is your wee boehmei?:flrt::flrt::flrt:


The boehmei has just been sold i believe shes a little bugger she dont flick but is very fast and wont shed or eat grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. The avic i got given as i was looking for an avic for Mark as a pet but due to her being a hybrid we got given her as she can never be used for breeding. Her colours are amazing its just a shame we have no idea what she is.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

If i ever find out where you live Jamie, your house is being raided:whistling2::flrt:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> If i ever find out where you live Jamie, your house is being raided:whistling2::flrt:


Not with my guard tarantula you wont. Poecilotheria regalis, underated and very sexy...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jamie u shud post a pic of the P.miranda cos shes uber sexy.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Jamie u shud post a pic of the P.miranda cos shes uber sexy.


I don't have a P.miranda!

I think colourful T's are sexy...


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

MissMoose said:


> *shows you the door*
> 
> >=(


 :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I thought u did :S. What was the 1 u brought 2 mine in the summer cos she was perdy.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

i dont keep spiders but the only one i quite like is the indian ornamental, still wouldnt buy one though:2thumb:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Jamie said:


> Not with my guard tarantula you wont. Poecilotheria regalis, underated and very sexy...


 I'd take her on...


Jamie said:


> I don't have a P.miranda!
> 
> I think colourful T's are sexy...


 ...to get near this!


sam1989 said:


> i dont keep spiders but the only one i quite like is the indian ornamental, still *wouldnt buy one* though:2thumb:


...if you're waiting on a freebie you're gonna be waiting a long old time...:whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oooo forgot these beasts. This is Bluey and Stompy

Bluey:









Stompy my N.colloratovillosus:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Oooooooh, Nhandu!

I LOVE Nhandu in all its beautiful forms! It was a pic of a N. Chromatus that got me into T's actually, i saw it and went "Holy sh*t! Pirate Spider!"


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

:mf_dribble: Cobalt Blue Tarantula :mf_dribble:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> Oooooooh, Nhandu!
> 
> I LOVE Nhandu in all its beautiful forms! It was a pic of a N. Chromatus that got me into T's actually, i saw it and went "Holy sh*t! Pirate Spider!"


If i find a boy for her i will be breeding shes 7.5 inch leg span atm :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:. She also stomps around her tank. I have no chromatus now i sold the last 1 last week.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> :mf_dribble: Cobalt Blue Tarantula :mf_dribble:


 You opinion only counts if its backed up with sexy sexy pics :whistling2:


selina20 said:


> If i find a boy for her i will be breeding shes 7.5 inch leg span atm :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:. She also stomps around her tank. I have no chromatus now i sold the last 1 last week.


 well what good are you? :lol2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

The one I took to yours was the regalis pictured on 1st page.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Jamie said:


> The one I took to yours was the regalis pictured on 1st page.


 You travelled with a regalis? :shock:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> You travelled with a regalis? :shock:


No he travelled with a regalis and a gnome hehehehe.

Im of no use atm but i do have 2 A.metalicas now


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

selina20 said:


> No he travelled with a regalis and a gnome hehehehe.
> 
> Im of no use atm but i do have 2 A.metalicas now


 pair?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> pair?


They might be. They are slings an 1 is bigger than the other . Have a pair of versis tho


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

selina20 said:


> They might be. They are slings an 1 is bigger than the other . Have a pair of versis tho


 do you actually have room for *people* at your gaff? :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> do you actually have room for *people* at your gaff? :lol2:


Yea lols. Wont be when Mark moves in. Have another snake arriving today tho lmao. The joys of owning a zoo. Should see how much effort it is taking them all back to Coventry when i go back home lols.


----------



## antmac (Jan 28, 2009)

i think a scorp over a spider eny day:lol2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Yea lols. Wont be when Mark moves in. Have another snake arriving today tho lmao. The joys of owning a zoo. Should see how much effort it is taking them all back to Coventry when i go back home lols.


 you're mad, lady!


antmac said:


> i think a scorp over a spider eny day:lol2:


 which sp? pics? reasons? come oooon! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

This is the only scorp i like lols and its mental.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

selina20 said:


> This is the only scorp i like lols and its mental.


 Scorps are like spiders, but rubbish...:whistling2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I have Coco G.aureostriata










And i have this coming at tea time







:flrt::flrt:

Love the little Bohemi Selina it is soooooooo cute:2thumb:


Love the Poecilotheria regalis Jamie it looks very mean:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

TEENY said:


> I have Coco G.aureostriata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame shes going but brachys just dont do well with me lols. Unless they are an albop haha.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> You opinion only counts if its backed up with sexy sexy pics :whistling2:


Because my 'rents are too stubborn and wont budge on letting me get a T (needless to say, it probably wouldnt be a CBT anyway) I guess I will have to take one from google :devil:











:flrt::mf_dribble:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Because my 'rents are too stubborn and wont budge on letting me get a T (needless to say, it probably wouldnt be a CBT anyway) I guess I will have to take one from google :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooooo cobalt, nice choice. 

I just found this that is kinda special









*Megaphobema robusta*


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Oooooooooo cobalt, nice choice.
> 
> I just found this that is kinda special
> 
> ...


 :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Tis very schmexy:no1:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Tis very schmexy:no1:


 ditch the hubby, we'll replace him with sexy T's :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> ditch the hubby, we'll replace him with sexy T's :2thumb:


He is slowly being edged out by my zoo already lol. I have new T coming at 5ish and i already have the stuff in drop down box lol.


----------



## antmac (Jan 28, 2009)

MissMoose said:


> you're mad, lady!
> 
> which sp? pics? reasons? come oooon! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


http://i66.servimg.com/u/f66/13/56/75/16/100_0625.jpg


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

TEENY said:


> He is slowly being edged out by my zoo already lol. I have new T coming at 5ish and i already have the stuff in drop down box lol.


 i can see him living in a RUB on the drive in the next 6 months...


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> i can see him living in a RUB on the drive in the next 6 months...


 Nah hes 6'3" an RUB that big could be put to a much better use:no1:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

antmac said:


> http://i66.servimg.com/u/f66/13/56/75/16/100_0625.jpg


 .....you win this round :whip:


TEENY said:


> Nah hes 6'3" an RUB that big could be put to a much better use:no1:


 scrotty cardboard box it is! :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> .....you win this round :whip:
> 
> scrotty cardboard box it is! :2thumb:


Yup, unless i need the cardboard for summin:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Yup, unless i need the cardboard for summin:lol2::lol2:


 F**k it, he's all grown up, he can fend for himself :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Yup, unless i need the cardboard for summin:lol2::lol2:


Just give him a curtain :lol2:

ETA: A net curtain that is


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Tarantula - Tossup between Pamphobeteus 'SE2' MM & L violeciopes MF


















True spider - Meta menardi








Habitat shot









Scorpion - H swammerdami MM









Centipede - Tossup between Scolopendra subspinipes de haani 'Quanxi China & This blighter i havent much info about as iv forgot


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> Tarantula - Tossup between Pamphobeteus 'SE2' MM & L violeciopes MF


Ooooooh, mumma! :mf_dribble:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> F**k it, he's all grown up, he can fend for himself :lol2:





LoveForLizards said:


> Just give him a curtain :lol2:
> 
> ETA: A net curtain that is


I'm sure he will be fine, i may however pimp him out for T's:lol2:



C_Strike said:


> Tarantula - Tossup between Pamphobeteus 'SE2' MM & L violeciopes MF


OMFG i would pimp him out for those:no1:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Danhalen said:


>


Wooo for the sexy lady known as Carwash hehe. Wondered when u would post her :whistling2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Danhalen said:


>


 My sir, what good taste you have : victory:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Dan you really need to sort the lighting on them pics.. it hurts my eyes! 

Hmmmmm there's a couple of mine that are sexy!

Xenesthis immanis










Tapinauchenius latipes


















Poecilotheria subfusca


























Pamphobeteus ultramarinus mature male:


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Ain't she sexy?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I thought this was sposed to be sexiest invert, not sexiest T!! lol.

Orchid Mantis has to win it hands down!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Alas I don't own any of these, but Gonyleptid Harvestmen are pretty amazing:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> I thought this was sposed to be sexiest invert, not sexiest T!! lol.
> 
> Orchid Mantis has to win it hands down!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 pics or it never happened...


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

GRB said:


> Alas I don't own any of these, but Gonyleptid Harvestmen are pretty amazing:


 Oh mah gawd, they dont even look real! :blush:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

GRB said:


> Alas I don't own any of these, but Gonyleptid Harvestmen are pretty amazing:


OMG that looks like an alien......................................i want:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> I *think* its a Pamphobeteus nigricolor, but i could be wrong because I just found the picture in my received files. Correct me, someone? :blush:
> Yep,is deffinately a male P.nigricolor,they are truly stunning.In my humble opinion,Pamphobeteus males are the best looking of all the tarantulas : victory:
> Subadult male Pamphobeteus sp Machalla
> 
> ...


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Becky said:


>





MissMoose said:


>




NOOOO!!! GODDAMN YOU!!!
Another two onto the list! I need to *STOP!!!*

:war:



Ozgi said:


> I thought this was sposed to be sexiest invert, not sexiest T!! lol.


Which proves that Ts are the best invertebrae.



Ozgi said:


> Orchid Mantis has to win it hands down!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Get out of the "_Tarantula Appreciation Thread_"!!!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Phobia, male Pamphobeteus are gorgeous!! The pictures of my ultramarinus boy are taken in my garden in daylight with no flash or extra lighting. He really is stunning.

Here is one of his ladies:
Doesn't show her colour brilliantly coz its really hard to get the lighting right in pictures. She has metallic purple femurs, cream stripes, black and chocolate brown overall colouring and pink flashes on her carapace either side of her eyes. You don't see them for sale very often... but i have 3 gravid females and another to mate once she's moulted........ fingers crossed!


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

what type of tarantula is that i am looking into gettin 1 and that is nice


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus

Wouldn't recommend it to beginners, simply because they're hard to come by, generally expensive and i think any in the hobby should be bred! 

Pamphobeteus tend to be flicky...


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I love the male P.verspertinus, nearly as much as the ultramarinus!

If she does lay, I'd be highly interested in a couple of slings as long as I don't need to remortgage for a few!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Haha in Germany they're 75 euros per sling


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

theres no contest..this is the sexiest invert :2thumb: idolomantis


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree.... they are damn sexy


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Very beautiful, very striking, but still doesn't do it for me as much as a spider


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

what is the best begginer tarantula but i want one that is pretty and nice to look at


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd say something like a Brachypelma smithi (Mexican red knee). They look great, are usually quite placid and are pretty easy to look after. A big one might set you back about 40-50 quid though.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

For me it has to be the leaf insects.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

All the Pamphobeteus sp's are stunning and definitely on my wanted list.

Macro - those shots are excellent, almost page 3 material hehe.

But i have to say im rather partial to my little fellow Jaroth - male _Xenesthis immansis_.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

mr herp said:


> what is the best begginer tarantula but i want one that is pretty and nice to look at


I'm gonna go with the usual answer here... Grammostola rosea.

A Chilean Rosehair Tarantula. Very docile, very pretty, very cheap and easy to care for. Click my signature for caresheets.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

My first rosie wasn't docile lol
And a B. smithi looks nicer imo


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, it does but it's a little harder in care and can be kicky.
I'd recommend a G.rosea, but always check it's temperament first.

I've seen wild G.rosea and docile T.blondi... Every one is different.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

My smithi's kick but i've never had one threaten me. 

They're easy to look after, exactly the same as rosea! Unless you're breeding them in which case its a bit more work, but general management is easy.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

My rosea is a cow :lol2: she seems to have permanent PMS.

My boehmei is flicky, but she's never threatened me. Plus roseas do that periodic fasting thing, which can be worrying for new keepers.


----------

